
Ask HN: What tools do you use to manage relationships? - mead5432
I&#x27;ve been thinking a lot lately about how to maintain relationships with &quot;weak&quot; connections (former colleagues, classmates, etc...).  I think they can be very valuable and I&#x27;d like to stay in touch but don&#x27;t really want to reach out and see if they want to hang out on a Saturday night so having them in my phone contacts seems a bit much.<p>I think it is important to take notes to help remember things to bring up later like things about family, hobbies, etc...<p>What tools do people use to manage these connections?  Does anyone use any tools or am I over-thinking this?
======
amingilani
I have phone contacts from the past decade and haven't kicked anyone off my
Facebook ever. This gives me a nice large pool of people to contact when I
need them and the yearly Facebook birthday wish is enough to have them
remember me.

I don't take notes at all, but if I'm about to meet someone after a while, a
quick look at their Facebook gives me all their current information.

~~~
mead5432
Do you use LinkedIn at all for that stuff?

~~~
amingilani
I've honestly never used LinkedIn for anything.

------
tabeth
Outlook.

1\. Create a people folder, with a rule for all emails from that person to go
into that folder. 2\. Sort reverse chronologically. 3\. Tag emails manually on
some category (personal information, business/career change, etc) 4\. Filter
and sort upon meeting. 5\. Make all communication with all of your friends be
exclusively over email (this is the hard part).

~~~
mead5432
I think most of my communication is over email anyway so not too bad... well,
excluding the occasional happy hour. But I have contacts in Outlook attached,
that could be included in notes.

